# Fulfillment Suggestion in the US



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi, I was thinking about setting up some online shop and now I'm kinda checking what and how works, and I guess I will need to use some fulfillment service where the products will be stored and shipped from. I found https://planetexpress.com/ and Shipito - do you have any experience with either of them? Thanks!


----------



## jack6767 (Aug 16, 2019)

I can offer an alternative instead of planet express and shipito. I have worked with both of them but I found Ship7 lately and they are cheapest in the market. I highly recommend you to try Ship7. www.ship7.com


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

If you are doing DTG through a fulfillment source, why do you need to invest money in building an inventory and storage. DTG is POD, no need for inventory, Yous end file a payment, they printr and ship. No investment on your part.


----------



## saunasauna (Jul 16, 2016)

ship7.com is awesome, I tried with them.


----------

